# Pie Iron Cheesy Tots



## Ol-blue (Apr 6, 2008)

You could serve these Cheesy Tots with an egg on top that was cooked in your Pie Iron by it's self or right along with the Tots. Play with this recipe and make it your own using different cheeses and toppings.
Enjoy! Debbie

PIE IRON CHEESY TOTS 







TATER TOTS; Thawed.
ONION; Minced.
GREEN BELL PEPPER; Minced.
GARLIC SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
SALT; To Taste.
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Shredded.
_____

Butter or oil Pie Irons on both sides.
Arrange one layer of thawed Tater Tots on one side of Pie Iron.
Season Tater Tots with some garlic salt, pepper, salt and desired amount of the chopped onion and green bell pepper.
Close the Pie Iron and cook for about 4 to 5 minutes per side over medium to medium-low heat.
Open the Pie Iron, sprinkle with cheese and cook for another minute, cheese side up with lid on.
Slide onto a plate to serve.
_____


----------

